# 5-3 Edge Pairing Introduction



## teri2769 (Jun 27, 2021)

Probably not a new idea to optimize 6-2 into this, but even if someone else found it before I did it's still way under utilized if it's as good as I think it is. Post any cases that may be hard to figure out because there may be ones I haven't considered


----------



## tripat (Jun 28, 2021)

ooo noice


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

Nice explanation Teri!

5-3 is an interesting tweak to the edge pairing process.


----------

